# My Hero [Picture Heavy]



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

My mom was able to sell his wheel chair. It is a sad thing, as that is the 'last thing' that we had of him and that is how we associated with him. My mother and I can't remember Hero without his wheel chair; which isn't fair to him. But I will always remember a friend, who would do anything for his family as he cared about them so much. How he would live every day protecting us, and being the best dog one could be. 

We love you Hero!!!


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh he was GORGEOUS! So noble looking. My heart goes out to you in this rough time. You can see that he knew he was loved.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful dog :wub: He was obviously well loved


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a gorgeous, happy boy. I know you'll miss him desperately.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone.  
Today has just been rough and coming on here gives me comfort.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

thanks for sharing his pictures. i see a beautiful loving heart in them. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He was stunning! His name really appears to have fit him well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

Hero was such a handsome, strong and noble looking boy. I know that he had a great life--you can see it in his eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss. I know what you're going through. Take care


----------

